# If you had a portal gun, what would you do with it?



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 4, 2013)

I  you had a portal gun (from the game Portal, obviously) in real life, what would you do with it? 
I mean, everyone who's played Portal will have, at some point, made an infnite loop with one portal on the ceiling and one on the floor, and jumped in. Would you do that in real life, or would you do more interesting stuff?

Personally, I would use it to link up my bedroom with my friend's bedroom, so we could have a sleepover whenever we wanted. I'd probably put the portal inside my wardrobe, so that my parents wouldnt see it if they came in.

So, what about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2013)

I would make one from my house to my school, so that I could always be on time.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (Aug 5, 2013)

I would have one from my bedroom to either Italy or some tropical island. So whenever something has me stressed out of pissed off, I'll go take a mini vacation.


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd steal some astro naught gear, wear it and then shoot the gun into space. As the travelling portal won't lose momentum, it'll travel forever until it hits a big enough planet/asteroid. When it has, I'll equip the suit and then jump through the portal. With half of my body in the portal, I will be able to travel outer space until my hearts content.


----------



## cwertle (Aug 5, 2013)

I would use it to create an infinite energy source like so:





Then with the money I would make I would have the portal guns technology reproduced and make tons of portal guns. Then I would travel to a bunch of places and leave portals, and then leave the opposite portals in my house. Instant gateways to everywhere!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 5, 2013)

cwertle said:


> I would use it to create an infinite energy source like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is an awesome idea xD


----------



## StiX (Aug 5, 2013)

One next to me, one to my fridge. 


oh, and there's a cake in the fridge.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 5, 2013)

I take the bus to spain, go into this store ''Caprabo'' 
put one somehere in the wall...go back put it in my room...
FREE SPAIN TRIPS!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 6, 2013)

Littlemyuu said:


> I take the bus to spain, go into this store ''Caprabo''
> put one somehere in the wall...go back put it in my room...
> FREE SPAIN TRIPS!


take the bus to Spain?


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 6, 2013)

one in my room, one to the fridge
bada bing bada boom


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 6, 2013)

Trap someone in a loop and laugh until I'm bored of the novelty.


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2013)

make a portal to my crushes room and watch him sleep


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Aug 6, 2013)

Put one opening in my girlfriend's closet and one in mine. We're working on getting a place together but for now, that'd be very useful.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 6, 2013)

I would use it to go from Florida to California to see my girlfriend.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 7, 2013)

Nothing. You need a special type of surface (Moon rocks) to use the Portal gun.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 7, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Nothing. You need a special type of surface (Moon rocks) to use the Portal gun.



gee, you're fun.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 7, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Nothing. You need a special type of surface (Moon rocks) to use the Portal gun.



Party pooper


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 7, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Nothing. You need a special type of surface (Moon rocks) to use the Portal gun.



Don't forget the boots that save you from high falls.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, assuming that I had the moon rocks on a surface, I'd work to build a tower, set up a bunch of water wheels, and just dump water into the bottom portal.

Infinite energy I just solved the energy crisis with 100% clean energy thank you very much.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, assuming that I had the moon rocks on a surface, I'd work to build a tower, set up a bunch of water wheels, and just dump water into the bottom portal.
> 
> Infinite energy I just solved the energy crisis with 100% clean energy thank you very much.



Not to ruin your parade, but someone already posted that idea on the last page.  Not trying to offend you, just mentioning that.

I would probably use it to also go somewhere else whenever I walk into an awkward situation.


----------

